# flashing ads



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

whats with the flashing ads ???????? they make me sick and no way to turn them off ,,, if they stay ,I guess I will not come on to read posts as often


----------



## thericeguy (Jan 3, 2016)

Not sure what you are viewing with. Not an issue for me. I just accept that nothing is free. We could all pay subscriptions and lose the ads, but I prefer it this way.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

or use ad blocker


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

thericeguy said:


> Not sure what you are viewing with. Not an issue for me. I just accept that nothing is free. We could all pay subscriptions and lose the ads, but I prefer it this way.


I use an ad blocker, but for $12.00 a year it's worth getting a subscription as well. I like the extra space in the mailbox for that as well.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Tom j, do you remember which ad it was? 

And, do you use an ad blocker that it got past ?


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

""" carbon tv """ ad no I do not use a blocker ,,, when you log on it has not come on , but unless I post I do not log on ,, but I have not been on my computor for the last 2 weeks , as life here has went nuts ,, so I do not know for sure that they do or dont come on when logged on but most any one new that is just looking at the sight will not want to become a member if they may have to see it flashing all the time


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Austin says if you can copy the URL, that he will try to block it.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

donot know how to get the url ,,, but if no else has problem with it then just let it go ,, as I do not want to be a complainer


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

tom j, from what I have heard EVERYBODY hates the flashing ads, as they suck up all of the power and it makes it hard to post! 

At any rate, what I have done in the past was to click on the ad I wanted to have the admin look at, and It came up as a full page item. Then all I had to do was to copy the addy on the top bar that said http://www. and of course the rest of it. I turned it in to admin and explained about the bare bottom and I never saw that ad again.


----------

